# Cypripedium 2012



## Hakone (Jan 2, 2012)

margaritaceum drives out now


----------



## Dido (Jan 2, 2012)

Good luck at this time of the year.


----------



## Marc (Jan 2, 2012)

Are you growing this one indoors?


----------



## Hakone (Jan 2, 2012)

Marc said:


> Are you growing this one indoors?



outdoors .


----------



## Hakone (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2012)

Hmmm, must be warmer than usual there!


----------



## tocarmar (Feb 23, 2012)

Good luck!! Hope to see the bloom soon!!


----------



## Hakone (Feb 24, 2012)

lichiangense


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice. Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Marc (Feb 24, 2012)

Looks like it will show a nice patterned leave when its fully emerged.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 3, 2012)

fargesii


----------



## Hakone (Mar 3, 2012)

bardolphianum


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 3, 2012)

Very Nice!!! Blooms would be nice to see, if they bloom this year!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 3, 2012)

are the brown spots on the tip of margaritaceum anything to worry about?


----------



## Hakone (Mar 4, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> are the brown spots on the tip of margaritaceum anything to worry about?



to drive out early frostbite


----------



## Hakone (Mar 4, 2012)

tocarmar said:


> Very Nice!!! Blooms would be nice to see, if they bloom this year!!!



Yes


----------



## Hakone (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2012)

What is the temperature where you are?


----------



## Hakone (Mar 5, 2012)

20 - 23 Grad Celcius


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 5, 2012)

did you move to southern Italy? not even in Madrid (currently getting warmer and 14C max temp on average) is that warm now...


----------



## Hakone (Mar 5, 2012)

I am now in the highlands of South Viet Nam.


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice looking plants!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2012)

Hakone said:


> I am now in the highlands of South Viet Nam.



 OK Wise-guy! Are the plants there also?


----------



## Hakone (Mar 6, 2012)

NYEric said:


> OK Wise-guy! Are the plants there also?



Yes , Sir


----------



## Hakone (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2012)

Hakone said:


> Yes , Sir


So that's why they are sprouting!! i thought it was a little cold in north europe for cyps yet! oke: Good Luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 8, 2012)

fargesii


----------



## Hakone (Mar 8, 2012)

lichiangense


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2012)

:drool:


----------



## Hakone (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Marc (Mar 8, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## Hakone (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice start. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 10, 2012)

Lovely flower!


----------



## Hakone (Mar 12, 2012)

Debiles




plectrochilon


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2012)

Now they'll be saying these are endemic to South Vietnam! oke:


----------



## Hakone (Mar 13, 2012)

lentiginosum are endemic in North Vietnam . Lao Cai province, province of northwestern in the mountainous region of Vietnam, bordering the province of Yunnan in the China.:evil:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 13, 2012)

The Glorious People's Democratic Republic rejects your description of the borders of our vast and picturesque Yunnan Province! :evil:


----------



## Hakone (Mar 14, 2012)

NYEric said:


> The Glorious People's Democratic Republic rejects your description of the borders of our vast and picturesque Yunnan Province! :evil:



Yes, with Tibet plateau also :sob:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 14, 2012)

If India continues to prosper, they will find thamselves in the crosshairs soon!!!


----------



## Hakone (Mar 14, 2012)

It was already Sino-Indian Border Conflict 1962


----------



## NYEric (Mar 14, 2012)

Pre-Nuclear India!


----------



## Hakone (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## yijiawang (Mar 15, 2012)

Hakone said:


>



sichuanense?


----------



## Hakone (Mar 16, 2012)

debiles


----------



## Hakone (Mar 17, 2012)

plectrochilon


----------



## Hakone (Mar 18, 2012)

cypripedium plectrochilum


----------



## Hakone (Mar 18, 2012)

cypripedium debiles


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 18, 2012)

nice pictures and plants. how close in culture are the needs of cyps arietinum and plectrochilum? I have three seedlings (of arietinum) in the refrigerator that came out of flask in early december that I need to pot up and hopefully try to grow.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 18, 2012)

I have, 2 plectrochilum in pot and 2 arietinum in garden. It's different substrate and culture. 
If the aritienum come again this year, I do Photo .


----------



## Hakone (Mar 19, 2012)

beautiful mottle leaf

fargesii




lichiangense




margaritaceum


----------



## Berthold (Mar 19, 2012)

Hakone said:


> beautiful mottle leaf



Do You have any bifoliage Cypripedium blooming?


----------



## Hakone (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## NYEric (Mar 19, 2012)

Anticipation!!!


----------



## Hakone (Mar 21, 2012)

Cyp. pubescens forma planipetalum


----------



## Hakone (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (Mar 21, 2012)

hotei atsumorianum 





andrewsii





columbianum





Sabine





ventricosum





yunnanense


----------



## Hakone (Mar 23, 2012)

A good news, I gave my two cypripedium plectrochilum to a reputable breeder. He wants to cross with wardii. I hope it is successful.


----------



## Berthold (Mar 23, 2012)

Hakone said:


> A good news, I gave my two cypripedium plectrochilum to a reputable breeder...



Hakone what is the good part of that news? Plectrochilum is not difficult to cultivate.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 23, 2012)

Berthold said:


> Hakone what is the good part of that news? Plectrochilum is not difficult to cultivate.



He wants to cross with wardii.


----------



## Berthold (Mar 23, 2012)

Hakone said:


> He wants to cross with wardii.



That is not a good idea I fear . Wardii should be crossed with subtropicum. Those species have a close relationship.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 23, 2012)

That's not my problem.


----------



## Berthold (Mar 23, 2012)

Hakone said:


> That's not my problem.



give him a subtropicum not a plectrochilum.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 23, 2012)

tibeticum


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 23, 2012)

You have a nice cyp collection!!!  If you have extra pollen I could use it, especially the mottled leave cyps!!!


----------



## Hakone (Mar 25, 2012)

guttatum


----------



## Hakone (Mar 25, 2012)

maybe farreri





lichiangense


----------



## Hakone (Mar 25, 2012)

lichiangense




maybe macranthos hotei atsumorianum rebunense


----------



## Hakone (Mar 25, 2012)

cypripedium Münster Nr.1





cypripedium Sabine White


----------



## Hakone (Mar 25, 2012)

Cyp Ulla Silkens seedling from 2011


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2012)

Lots of nice stuff. Hope the upcoming weather is condusive to blooming.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 27, 2012)

formosanum




japonicum


----------



## cyprimaniac (Mar 29, 2012)

nice flowers


----------



## Hakone (Mar 29, 2012)

It is now March, Cypripedium do not flower now , every German child know that .


----------



## cyprimaniac (Mar 29, 2012)

hey,
the first to flower for me, also this year.
EARLY as every year, always at the end of March
and very easy to grow too.............

*Cypripedium formosanum*






 
enjoy


----------



## Hakone (Mar 29, 2012)

in pots or planted in the garden. Here henryi in the pot, will bloom soon


----------



## Berthold (Mar 29, 2012)

Hakone said:


> It is now March, Cypripedium do not flower now , every German child know that .



except Hakone


----------



## cyprimaniac (Mar 29, 2012)

Berthold said:


> except Hakone





he always tells "interesting" fairytale stories,
but he really cannot know that..........................


*....................because he is not a german child 
*


----------



## Hakone (Mar 29, 2012)

Berthold said:


> except Hakone





cyprimaniac said:


> he always tells "interesting" fairytale stories,
> but he really cannot know that..........................
> 
> 
> ...






Marc said:


> Wouldn't it be better that the people who have some sort of grudge against Hakone for whatever reason ( I don't even care about which reason ) to ignore his threads from now on.




The two gentlemen are bored and unteachable , looking for contact .


----------



## cyprimaniac (Mar 29, 2012)

Hakone said:


> ...................*looking for contact .*




not at all,
but only dislike incredibly stupid comments
from a "unteachable not german child".


----------



## Lycaste53 (Mar 29, 2012)

cyprimaniac said:


> hey,
> the first to flower for me, also this year.
> EARLY as every year, always at the end of March
> and very easy to grow too.............
> ...



Where is your garden, under which climate are you growing your Cyps?


----------



## cyprimaniac (Mar 29, 2012)

Hakone said:


> It is now March, Cypripedium do not flower now , every German child know that .




from this earlier hakone posting you already could know, 
that I live in Germany.

and I am really a "german child" in contrary to hakone 

the formosanums ALWAYS are so early flowering in my garden, 
so does for more than 25 years now.

in some years they need to be "protected" a little bit, 
that slight frosts dont damage shoots and flower /buds. 
but not so this year...............

hakone seems to live in an "ice cave" 

so enjoy warm sunny days in Munich Biergardens :rollhappy:
cheers


----------



## Hakone (Mar 29, 2012)

planted from 2010 , today


----------



## Hakone (Apr 4, 2012)

Cypripedium parviflorum var. parviflorum


----------



## Hakone (Apr 4, 2012)

rained today


cypripedium Münster has duplicate





cypripedium Gabriela





no name


----------



## Berthold (Apr 4, 2012)

Good job Hakone


----------



## yijiawang (Apr 13, 2012)

Segawai in flower now, light fragrant


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow, they look tiny!


----------



## Marc (Apr 13, 2012)

Very nice, I really like the teeth like edge on the rim of the pouch.


----------



## Dido (Apr 13, 2012)

Congrats yijia on this flowering they look all great


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 13, 2012)

Very lovely!


----------



## Hakone (Apr 16, 2012)

cypripedium henryi


----------



## Marc (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice yellow / greenish flower, looking forward to seeing some more updates.


----------



## yijiawang (Apr 22, 2012)

After pollenning .... made some hybrids in this afternoon,


----------



## Hakone (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2012)

Lots of stuff coming up. Whats the weather like there?


----------



## Hakone (Apr 27, 2012)

7 - 10 Grad Celcius


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2012)

Cold!


----------



## Hakone (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Berthold (Apr 29, 2012)

Hakone nice plant photos. Are these all Cypripedium. What camara are You operating with?


----------



## Hakone (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (Apr 29, 2012)

Berthold said:


> Hakone nice plant photos. Are these all Cypripedium. What camara are You operating with?



Yes Sir, 

FinePix Z


----------



## Hakone (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (Apr 29, 2012)

cypripedium tibeticum





cypripedium wardii





cypripedium micranthum


----------



## Hakone (Apr 29, 2012)

Cypripedium x andrewii




Cypripedium lichiangense









cypripedium parviflorum


----------



## Hakone (May 1, 2012)

cypripedium tibeticum


----------



## Hakone (May 1, 2012)

another cypripedium tibeticum


----------



## Hakone (May 3, 2012)

cypripedium Aki and cypripedium tibeticum


----------



## Hakone (May 3, 2012)

cypripedium lichiangense


----------



## Marc (May 3, 2012)

Nice updates again, your garden looks like a nice place to visit around this time of the year.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 3, 2012)

I love those leaves!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 4, 2012)

Keep up the updates. Those tibeticum look really nice. How long have you grown the spotted leaf plants?


----------



## Hakone (May 5, 2012)

2010


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 5, 2012)

Hakone said:


> 2010



OK, I'm impressed! Good job growing those babies, they are tough to keep alive, let alone flower :clap:


----------



## Hakone (May 5, 2012)

Cypripedium henryi








Cypripedium Sabine




Cypripedium japonicum




Cypripedium parviflorum




Cypripedium planipetalum


----------



## Hakone (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (May 8, 2012)

In progress

Cypripedium Rascal




Cypripedium Andrewii




Cypripedium Hans Small


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2012)

names?


----------



## Hakone (May 9, 2012)

henryi , Aki, tibeticum


----------



## Hakone (May 9, 2012)

Cypripedium Gisela








Cypripedium x Adrewsii


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2012)

Hmmmmm. my last post did not show up. . 

Which garden are these in?


----------



## Hakone (May 10, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Hmmmmm. my last post did not show up. .
> 
> Which garden are these in?



All are planted in Hakone gardens


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2012)

Wohind, Deutschland oder Vietnam?


----------



## Kavanaru (May 10, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Wohind, Deutschland oder Vietnam?


Good luck!


----------



## Hakone (May 10, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Wohind, Deutschland oder Vietnam?



both


----------



## Hakone (May 11, 2012)

cypripedium Hans Small


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2012)

Hakone said:


> both


Ok. Thanks.


----------



## Hakone (May 14, 2012)

Cypripedium pubescens


----------



## Hakone (May 15, 2012)

Cypripedium Gabriela


----------



## Hakone (May 18, 2012)

Cypripedium Rascal


----------



## newbud (May 24, 2012)

Hakone said:


>



Sir, not sure the name you were giving to this one. Is it commercially available in the U.S.?


----------



## Hakone (May 24, 2012)

Dear newbud,

the name is correct.

You can ask these nursery

http://www.orchideen-vienenkoetter....n--winterharte-Freiland-Orchideen.html&page=2


----------



## Hakone (May 24, 2012)

cypripedium phillip


----------



## newbud (May 24, 2012)

Hakone said:


> Dear newbud,
> 
> the name is correct.
> 
> ...


 
I'm sorry. Maybe you misunderstood me. I was asking the name of the plant because the names you listed I couldn't tell what went with what. So, could you give me the name of the plant in the picture I first sent you and asked about. Thanks
Secondly, I went to that website and it had 4 orchids on it and none had names and I couldn't find any other information as far as shipping to U.S. or not or where they are located or anything. If you know the folks that run that site you might ask them to give the public a little more information. They may get more sales that way. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Hakone (May 24, 2012)

Dear newbud,

the plant name is cypripedium parviflorum var. parviflorum . I'll ask for you if he send seedling to USA

Best Regards


----------



## Hakone (May 24, 2012)

He sent seedling to USA, please write him an email.

E-Mail: [email protected]

Best Regards


----------



## monocotman (May 25, 2012)

Newbud,
parviflorum var parviflorum should be easily available in the USA.
Try Ron at 'Gardens at Posthill' for a start,
Regards,
David


----------



## Hakone (May 28, 2012)

margaritaceum in progress


----------



## Berthold (May 28, 2012)

Hakone said:


> margaritaceum in progress




sorry, no margaritaceum


----------



## newbud (May 28, 2012)

I don't know. He may have you there Hakone. I did a google images search and got a lot of pictures and all the ones I saw had green leaves with purple dots in some variation or another. Some smaller spots of purple and some larger. I didn't see any leaves all purple with green spots. Could this be some ssp. or var.? You know I'm new and have no right to challenge but just trying to learn. And the flower is very unique too. Un Cyp-like but still a form of slipper, though extravagant. I can't wait to see your flower.


----------



## Hakone (May 29, 2012)

Dear Berthold and Newbud,

you are right , that's cypripedium lichiangense ssp. lichiangense


here is

Cypripedium margaritaceum ssp. margaritaceum

Photo Nr. 1






cypripedium margaritaceum ssp. fargesii

Photo Nr. 2






Here are seedling 


Cypripedium margaritaceum ssp. sichuanense

Photo Nr. 3





cypripedium lichiangense ssp. lentiginosum

Photo Nr. 4


----------



## Berthold (May 29, 2012)

Hakone said:


> Dear Berthold and Newbud,
> 
> you are right , that's cypripedium lichiangense ssp. lichiangense
> 
> ...



No, the lichiangense group has shiny leaves, the margaritaceum group has matt leaves.


----------



## Hakone (May 29, 2012)

Berthold said:


> No, the lichiangense group has shiny leaves, the margaritaceum group has matt leaves.



the same plant in 2011





http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=301572#post301572

the lichiangnese flower stem is red , the margaritaceum flower stem is green

lichiangnese flower stem
http://www.google.de/imgres?q=cypri...0&ved=1t:429,r:22,s:54,i:237&biw=1280&bih=843


margaritaceum flower stem 
http://www.google.de/imgres?q=cypri...=22&ved=1t:429,r:12,s:0,i:96&biw=1280&bih=843


----------



## Hakone (May 29, 2012)

the same plant in 2008

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=cypri...p=22&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:0,i:89&biw=1280&bih=843


----------



## Hakone (May 29, 2012)

here is lichiangense, scottisch rock garden, copyright koolplants

http://www.srgc.net/forum/index.php?topic=5337.0


----------



## Hakone (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Berthold (May 29, 2012)

Hakone said:


> here is lichiangense, scottisch rock garden, copyright koolplants
> 
> http://www.srgc.net/forum/index.php?topic=5337.0



Can You please check Your link first and afterwards send Your post about Your Cypripedium "margaritaceum"?


----------



## Hakone (May 30, 2012)

Berthold said:


> Can You please check Your link first and afterwards send Your post about Your Cypripedium "margaritaceum"?




a/- 

Re: Cypripedium lichiangense 
« *Reply #13* on: April 17, 2010, 10:50:44 AM » in scottisch rock garden 


shows lichiangense with *matt leaves*.

b/- *answer # 149 *

is lichiangense . See answer # 152 ( Photo Nr. 1 , margaritaceum ) , flower stem is green 

- the lichiangnese flower stem is red 

- the margaritaceum flower stem is green


----------



## Berthold (May 30, 2012)

Hakone said:


> a/-
> 
> Re: Cypripedium lichiangense
> « *Reply #13* on: April 17, 2010, 10:50:44 AM » in scottisch rock garden
> ...



No, there are only plants with shiny leaves. Plants with matt leaves are from margaritaceum group only.


----------



## Hakone (May 30, 2012)

Berthold said:


> No, there are only plants with shiny leaves. Plants with matt leaves are from margaritaceum group only.



I would consider this statement .


----------



## Hakone (May 30, 2012)

cypripedium reginae


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2012)

Nice. Hopefully I'll see a bunch in the wild next month!


----------



## Hakone (May 31, 2012)

Dear Berthold,

I would consider your statement " _*No, there are only plants with shiny leaves. Plants with matt leaves are from margaritaceum group only.*_ " and W. Eccarius statement in his book.


----------



## Hakone (May 31, 2012)

cypripedium reginae album


----------



## Berthold (May 31, 2012)

Hakone said:


> Dear Berthold,
> 
> I would consider your statement " _*No, there are only plants with shiny leaves. Plants with matt leaves are from margaritaceum group only.*_ " and W. Eccarius statement in his book.



Call him if You don't understand what he writes. You have his phone number.


----------



## Hakone (May 31, 2012)

Berthold said:


> Call him if You don't understand what he writes. You have his phone number.



Dear Berthold,

If I'm not mistaken . He has already called you . Not bad, still waiting for a correction.

Die Orchideengattung Cypripedium : W. Eccarius , page 285


----------



## Berthold (May 31, 2012)

Hakone said:


> Dear Berthold,
> 
> If I'm not mistaken . He has already called you . Not bad, still waiting.
> 
> Die Orchideengattung Cypripedium : W. Eccarius , page 285



What du You want to say? Perhaps You can try it in german.


----------



## Hakone (May 31, 2012)

Dear Berthold,

How do you know that lengitinosum has shiny leaves. Please show me the picture of lengitinosum leaves.


----------



## Berthold (May 31, 2012)

Hakone said:


> Dear Berthold,
> Please show me the picture of lengitinosum leaves.



Just have a look in Your book and at Your plant.


----------



## Hakone (May 31, 2012)

Berthold said:


> Just have a look in Your book and at Your plant.



Dear Berthold,

you do not have any picture of lengitinosum leaves ?


----------



## Berthold (May 31, 2012)

Hakone said:


> Dear Berthold,
> 
> you do not have any picture of lengitinosum leaves ?



yes I have 

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=363656&postcount=150


----------



## Hakone (May 31, 2012)

I have picture of lentiginosum with red flower stem and matt leaves

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=cypri...36&tbnw=91&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:22,s:265,i:52


----------



## Hakone (May 31, 2012)

Berthold said:


> sorry, no margaritaceum



I think you're wrong. this is lichiangense ssp. lichiangense , red flower stem .


----------



## Berthold (May 31, 2012)

Hakone said:


> I think you're wrong. this is lichiangense ssp. lichiangense , red flower stem .



I agree with Eccarius


----------



## Hakone (May 31, 2012)

another picture of lengitinosum leaves

Photo:H. Dostmann , 
Book Author: W. Eccarius
Book Title: The orchid genus Cypripedium

the leaves are matt .

http://orchid.unibas.ch/phpMyHerbarium/2062335/1/Cypripedium/lentiginosum//img/2062335m.jpg


http://www.google.de/imgres?q=cypri...89&start=29&ndsp=34&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:29,i:150


----------



## Berthold (May 31, 2012)

Hakone said:


> Book Author: W. Eccarius
> Book Title: The orchid genus Cypripedium
> 
> the leaves are matt .



Yes leaves are matt from Cypripedium margaritaceum ssp. fargesii


----------



## Hakone (May 31, 2012)

Berthold said:


> Yes leaves are matt from Cypripedium margaritaceum ssp. fargesii



green flower stem


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jun 1, 2012)

Hakone said:


> ..............How do you know that len*giti*nosum has shiny leaves.......



Oh, Oh, Oh, Hakone in Düsseldorf, Dalat and Kyoto. NY, Rio, Tokyo.........

*Scio nescio * :clap:

"Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil" 

"First read, then ask"


W. Eccarius, Die Orchideengattung Cypripedium, page 290

OK it is C. len*tigi*nosum :rollhappy:

cheers


----------



## Hakone (Jun 4, 2012)

cypripedium lichiangense ssp. lichiangense





http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/3144/cfront01.jpg


----------



## newbud (Jun 4, 2012)

Beautiful. More pictures please...


----------



## Hakone (Jun 15, 2012)

Another

cypripedium margaritaceum




cypripedium lichiangense


----------



## Hakone (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## newbud (Jul 6, 2012)

Ok...what is the lesson here?


----------



## Hakone (Jul 6, 2012)

no lesson , the photo shows that the plant is not in the pot. The plant is well established.


----------



## newbud (Jul 7, 2012)

Is that a seed pod or just an old shriveled up bloom?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 7, 2012)

newbud said:


> Is that a seed pod or just an old shriveled up bloom?



The dark shriveled thing is the bloom, the seed pod is developing right behind it, attached to the stem which is coming out from the leaves.


----------



## Hakone (Oct 7, 2012)

*October 2012*


----------

